# Viking Pro-Fish



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Has anyone experienced bubbles or lumps forming in the bottom of the hull of the Viking Pro-Fish?
My pro-fish has several large deformities that Viking is telling me is normal.
The lumps don't appear to affect the performance of the hull except it doesn't track as straight as it should.
Just curious. I still use it regularly with no side affects


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Got pics?


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

If thats normal what is abnormal?


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

koich said:


> Got pics?


I have tried to photograph it before without much success, i will try again and post them.
There are two concave channels that run the length of the hull, one of the channels has developed lumps in two places.
One suggestion was to lay the hull in the sun with a weight on the lumps, I have tried this with no success.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If it's effecting the tracking I'd be asking questions for sure. It shouldn't warp to the point that it changes the handling. Their warranty covers workmanship and materials.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

I have attached some pics, I'm not sure they show the severity of the lumps. 
In the first pic you can see a lump in the channel between the scuppers. There is another lump at the front of the channel .
In the second pic you can see the right hand channel has no lumps in the channel.
Does anyone think this is a concern or is this just normal for plastic hulls?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm. I personally wouldn't be happy if my yak did that.

I wouldn't consider it normal.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

It was stored in my garage, upside down, on two saw horses. I believe this happened while transporting the yak to or from the water on my roof racks. 
Strapped down, upside down, on the roof racks, for a 35 minute run to the water. I didn't notice it until I was washing it down at home after the trip.
As Viking have told me it is normal and to be expected, I'm after possible solutions.
Any suggestions?


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

possibly you straped it down to hard to the roofracks. i have done this before and the deformities eventually went back to normal. i then proceeded to invest in roofracks that are better at holding the yak in place so i didnt need to use as much pressure on the straps.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

gee --- shows how careful we have to be when strapping


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

RP243 said:


> possibly you straped it down to hard to the roofracks. i have done this before and the deformities eventually went back to normal. i then proceeded to invest in roofracks that are better at holding the yak in place so i didnt need to use as much pressure on the straps.


One of the deformities has appeared right up the front of the yak, well away from where i strap it down.
The other thing i find strange is, it has only happened on one side of the hull.
I have now written to Viking directly, instead of going through their distributor. Hopefully I will get a response and a solution from them.


----------



## Vikingalex (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Tightlines.
My name is Alex Bennett, I have worked for viking kayaks for many years,i was manger of their manufacturing plant for a time as well as having my own Viking kayak shop in Brisbane for a number of years. I'm currently in Japan at the moment working on the Viking kayak Japan Project, but am well known by many of the older members on the forum, despite my new member status and lack of posts.

I have personally molded hundreds of profish, and from your photos this is not something i have encountered before.
In my experience deformities can occur to all plastic kayaks, and are usually as a result of storage methods.
It is very difficult to ascertain the cause of the problem from photos only, as photos rarely do justice.

do you use ratchet tie downs? i have long been against people using these to tie down their kayaks, as they can easily cause damage to a kayak and or roof racks.
As ridiculous as it sounds do you let your kayak breathe? by that i mean do you take off the rear 6" hatch from time to time while storing or do you keep it sealed?
leaving a kayak out in the sun can sometimes cure some issues, if you would like to try it again, open the rear hatch to let the kayak breathe, place in full sunlight on a hot day, leave it there all day, upside down on the sawhorses, one should be placed about the the center of the rear well and the other positioned about the front of the center well and forget about the weights.

I have spoken with Viking kayak Australia head office this morning, and i think perhaps the best idea would be to make arrangements to send the kayak back to the factory, where they can examine the kayak, then further arrangements can be made from there.

Please PM me if you have further questions, or issues.

Kindest regards
Alex Bennett
Viking kayaks


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reponse Alex. I have emailed Viking Australia and will now look forward to working with them towards a resolution.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Alex,
I have emailed Viking as indicated in my previous post. I'm still waiting for a reply indicating they have received the email, or outlining the process to get the kayak looked at. Can you suggest any reason they would not reply and acknowledge my query?


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Reply in my inbox.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep
Thanks Gra. 
I have received a reply from Viking. I posted the previous reply while at work, when i got home the reply was in my inbox. 
I have confidence the matter will be resolved or explained. I will keep you all informed of the outcome.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

See if you can find out when we're getting the smaller version of the profish too.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

What's the thinking on a smaller profish? For creeping around in creeks, or just to make it lighter?
st


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, less offshore, more estuary is my guessing.

It looks like a cracking bass and bream yak.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

Phoning them today. Will put the question to them.


----------



## tightlines (Apr 5, 2008)

First of all i would like to thank everyone for thier information and advice. 
I would also like to thank Alex, as he was the spark that lead to this being resolved.
Viking asked to look at the yak and arranged for it to be sent to Brisbane to the factory. The friendly Viking staff kept me informed of the progress and after thier inspection, they decided to replace the hull. 
Viking arranged to have the yak shipped to Newcastle and i was able to pick it up from the courier last Friday. 
All I need to do now is reattach the anchor trolley and the fish finder and i have my favourite toy back. 
I love a happy ending...


----------



## newbiekayak (Mar 25, 2011)

congradulation on the happy ending. Hope they added some extra bacon


----------

